# Do you know the doll maker, Gudrun Dahle?



## KopyKat7 (Dec 18, 2016)

Does anyone here know *Gudrun dahle of KnittyKids?
She knits the CUTEST little dolls and I would love to buy her patterns, but I only see her doll pictures on Pinterest or linked to Instagram, and I do not have, or want, an Instagram account.*

Do you know if she sells her doll patterns, or just her completed dolls?

TY


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Do you have a friend that has an Instagram account that could possibly look for you?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I see her account.. on Ig
If I leave the link, it says you have to log in unfortunately.
I am on Instagram and I could message her for you to see how you can source her patterns?








__
http://instagr.am/p/Cc-XlO1rkvU/


----------



## Jemsmom (Mar 6, 2017)

KopyKat7 said:


> Does anyone here know *Gudrun dahle of KnittyKids?
> She knits the CUTEST little dolls and I would love to buy her patterns, but I only see her doll pictures on Pinterest or linked to Instagram, and I do not have, or want, an Instagram account.*
> 
> Do you know if she sells her doll patterns, or just her completed dolls?
> ...


I just looked her up and she only sells completed animals on instagram. She doesn't use or sell patterns. Sorry. There are similar patterns for free on pinterest. You may need to modify them a bit to get the look you want. Just experiment. That's the fun part. Good luck! Thanks for mentioning Gudrun. Now I love her dolls too!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

If you can't buy patterns, there are some gorgeous pictures of her knitted toys & dolls on IG. If you like, I can screenshot some pictures of them for you?


----------



## Noble (Oct 24, 2019)

KopyKat7 said:


> Does anyone here know *Gudrun dahle of KnittyKids?
> She knits the CUTEST little dolls and I would love to buy her patterns, but I only see her doll pictures on Pinterest or linked to Instagram, and I do not have, or want, an Instagram account.*
> 
> Do you know if she sells her doll patterns, or just her completed dolls? It doesn't appear she sells her patterns. Read last line
> ...


I searched and found this.
*knittykids*
Follow


722 posts
6,742 followers
343 following
Gudrun Dahle
Artist
🐰I design & knit one-of-a-kind cuteness🐻
💚Natural fibres & recyclable packaging
💰Email me to buy - PayPal or Etransfer
👎Don’t use or sell patterns 🇨🇦


----------



## lanedebra73 (9 mo ago)

I looked up rabbitholeknits (the resource to the bird in the pic of the kittie) she is on raverly - Ravelry


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

She is so talented!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Here are Rabbit Hole Knits patterns on Ravelry:





Ravelry: Rabbit Hole Knits - patterns







www.ravelry.com




and some of her patterns are free or very reasonably priced!


----------



## Peggytoes (8 mo ago)

KopyKat7 said:


> Does anyone here know *Gudrun dahle of KnittyKids?
> She knits the CUTEST little dolls and I would love to buy her patterns, but I only see her doll pictures on Pinterest or linked to Instagram, and I do not have, or want, an Instagram account.*
> 
> Do you know if she sells her doll patterns, or just her completed dolls?
> ...


----------



## Peggytoes (8 mo ago)




----------



## Peggytoes (8 mo ago)

Says she sells in Canadian $ and shipping is extra. Dont see anything about patterns, just the dolls.


----------



## KopyKat7 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I have screen shot a few of her dolls and will try to make some. They are just so adorable!!! Thank everyone of you for trying to help me. You have blessed my life!!!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

The squirrel, rats & otters are so real looking. 😳


----------



## Peggytoes (8 mo ago)

I found it!!! The designer is SUE AUCOIN and her website (which has been removed) was "Out of the Thistle"








. I purchased her little purple bear pattern long long ago. I paid $20 for it back then. I have searched for her online but cannot find her. She is on Ravelry but doesn't have those little critter patterns listed. I have messaged her to see if she has a place to buy her patterns and will post her reply ASAP!


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

On instagram it says email for prices. Here is her e mail you can ask if she sells patterns.
[email protected]


----------

